# ¿ Cómo desbloquear capas de Proteus 8 (ARES)? no puedo modificar las pistas



## marvinrv22 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hola comunidad!!
Tengo un inconveniente, hace un par de semanas hice un circuito en Proteus 8 (ARES), lo guarde y ahora que deseo modificar las pistas para agregar componentes pero no me lo permite puesto que me aparece el mensaje: "Editing operations are disabled because the layout is locked".

¿Alguna sugerencia? se lo agradeciría ...


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 11, 2013)

Dos opciones.
1- En la barra inferior en Ares, aparece un aviso que indica sincronización, da clic sobre el aviso y ya podras seguir editando puesto que el diagrama y el PCB están de nuevo sincronizados.
2- En la barra inferior en Ares, aparece un aviso con un ícono en forma de candado cerrado, da click sobre el aviso y ya estará disponible la edición en Ares.

Saludos.


----------



## marvinrv22 (Oct 11, 2013)

Muchas gracias!! me a sido de gran ayuda tu respuesta.

saludos.


----------



## VALERYRAMIREZ (Abr 13, 2014)

Buenos días a todos, aún no encuentro los botones para hacer la sincronización en ares, ¿podrían indicarme donde están?, Adjunto imagen. Muy agradecido de antemano



Tranquilos, ya conseguí el problema. Sucede que cuando copias bloques entre proyectos y algunos componentes tienen nombres ya usados anteriormente, isis quita las numeraciones y los deja sin numeración, razón por la cual ares inhabilita la sincronización


----------



## tbn77 (Jun 5, 2016)

tengo el problema de que no puedo trabajar mi circuito porque me aparece el mismo mensaje (la capa esta bloqueada), no ubico los iconos que mencionan en los otros comentarios para solucionar el inconveniente, alguien que tenga alguna solucion?
Gracias!


----------

